# Organization tool and stuff to put in it



## QueenEsther (Mar 6, 2009)

Since I'm at home being all pregnant I figured I would use this time to organize and figure some things out now that I may not have time to figure out later after the baby gets here. For instance, I plan on using cloth diapers so I want to find out all I can with them, problems that may arise, hints, tips and tricks of the trade. I've been searching forums and seeing what other moms have to say who are already there, how they get rid of build up, stink, stains, rashes, etc. I plan on putting all this in my home management binder so I don't have to do a search every time something comes up, ya know? So here's where I'd like some help and advice. Do you know of an area that should be included that I'm not thinking about or happen to know a lot about a certain area of the home, have product recommendations, recipes, or just your opinion of something (be it bad or good) that has to do with the home and family, being organized or just plain handy?

Here is what I have so far:
-Diapers
Types, Accessories, Fabrics, Patterns, Washing, Traveling
-Laundry
Detergent recipes and reviews
-Baby Food
When to introduce what, What not to feed them, How to make it, recipes

Note- even if you have a bad review or opinion of something I want to hear about that too, I also want to know what to avoid.

Thanks


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 6, 2009)

Pantry. I'm obsessed with an organised pantry and spice cabinet (though my family does a good job of disorganising both). My job growing up was to manage the basement pantry and freezers.


----------



## Laura (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your pregnancy!

What LadyFlynt said. I'm pretty sure that reorganizing a pantry or closet (pulling everything out, vacuuming, and putting it back in in a more orderly manner) produces an amount of endorphins comparable to those in a runner's brain after his race.  Maybe I exaggerate, but only slightly. And it's more productive. 

I found and bookmarked this site a while back: it's all about cloth diapers!


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 6, 2009)

Oooo, the pantry is a good one!

Thanks for the website, Laura, I just bookmarked it.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 6, 2009)

The Diaper Pin is probably THE BEST resource for finding out about CDing. With my older children, I only knew of flats, prefolds, rubber pants, and thought bleach was a "good thing". With the last couple, I got an entire re-education on the subject!

-----Added 3/6/2009 at 06:08:49 EST-----

Coat closet. A tub for hats, a tub for scarves, a tub for mittens/gloves, and each pair of shoes has it own box marked (A's Dress Shoes, P's Tennis Shoes, etc...we limit to Dress, Tennis and/or Boots, Sandles, Slippers...you don't want to drown in shoes!).

Creative/school shelves/closet. Again: TUBS. Pencil boxes are organised as Markers, Adhesives, Glue, Erasers/Sharpeners, Crayons, Pencils, Permanent Markers, Highlighters, Pens, Counting Bears, Cuisanaire Rods, etc. You probably won't have this much to worry about right away, but boy, planning can make things easier from the start! Because they grow QUICKLY! Larger tubs for larger amounts or larger things: Flash cards, puzzles, cars, legos, games, etc.

Pictures and cards: save your sanity and don't even think you will actually get them all scrapbooked. Photoboxes work just fine.


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 6, 2009)

Also, if you know of uses for ordinary household things like Baking Soda and all the cool ways you can use it, that would be nice too. 

Thanks


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll list what mine has in it in a bit 

One thing though, as I'm putting away pantry items tonight, is that I have pantry list where I keep track of what I have.


----------

